# Trexlertown Pa swap meet Sept 27-29 2019,Who’s going and what are you guys bringing!!!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 15, 2019)

So I’m wondering who’s bringing what to the show and who’s going? ...post up pics of what you might be bring to the meet or   pre selling! See you there.


----------



## morton (Sep 16, 2019)

I'll be getting into my pile later this week and will  post more with some pix.  Off hand, will haveHiggins stuff, a b-6 horn tank & guard, some schwinn middleweight wheels, Schwinn SS cruiser with tank, fenders, and rear carrier added, more.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 16, 2019)

will post some photos today sometime


----------



## Bozman (Sep 16, 2019)

Working on moving my schedule around to see if I can make it. I've got a bunch of Original WW2 era paint bikes I'm clearing out if my collection. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 16, 2019)

Junk and stuff


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 16, 2019)

I will only be able to do Sunday for the show    pm me  also some small stuff as well


----------



## Alan Brase (Sep 16, 2019)

I might be in the area, from 700 miles west. What could I expect and where?


----------



## John G04 (Sep 16, 2019)

Alan Brase said:


> I might be in the area, from 700 miles west. What could I expect and where?




Tons of stingrays/muscle bikes, ballon tire bikes are hit and miss here, parts, nice variety usually at the fall swap!


----------



## morton (Sep 17, 2019)

Alan Brase said:


> I might be in the area, from 700 miles west. What could I expect and where?




There is also a show Saturday at the Velodrome that adjoins the field but with a hefty $8 or $10 admission fee....mostly modern stuff and road bikes. The firehouse show is much more of interest to CABERS and has free admission but if traveling 700 miles you want all the bike action you can get.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 17, 2019)

Making the trek this year with a quality load.


----------



## mike4toys (Sep 17, 2019)

I'll be there with a 1890 fairy trike maybe colson. also a mongoose, later type 1980's???? Also some early advertising? what not?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking either for a Delta pumpkin headlight in very nice working condition without the amber sidemarkers, or the later Cat Eye pumpkin light WITH the amber sidemarkers for my 1969 Panther. Will prolly be there on Saturday for the treasure hunt. I also need an NOS  long front axle  kit for the same bike to better accompany my speedometer drive.

Jim.


----------



## mike4toys (Sep 17, 2019)

Raleigh 1952 excellent shape any interest, I'll bring it.


----------



## mike j (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm coming & bringing a camera.


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 20, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Junk and stuff
> 
> View attachment 1064517
> 
> ...



How much are you asking for the hoppy tricycle.  Please email me directly at jrapoza154@gmail.com.  Thank you, Joe


----------



## Coslett (Sep 21, 2019)

Bringing trailer full of bikes including 3 G519's.  Descriptions here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g519-bicycles-for-sale.158985/


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 21, 2019)

Coslett said:


> Bringing trailer full of bikes including 3 G519's



Nice!  That'll be a strong load, good luck with your sales!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 21, 2019)

JOEL said:


> Making the trek this year with a quality load.




Pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 21, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Yes, sir!  I double that request.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 21, 2019)

I don't have pictures of everything. Definitely bringing a 38 BFG Schwinn Motorbike, columbia dash bike, prewar track bike, sweet 74 sunset fastback, and more.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 21, 2019)

hoppy trike is spoken for


----------



## morton (Sep 22, 2019)

Will have an authentic PeeWee Hermand talking doll that works....wrapped in plastic to preserve original box.  A 10-15' string of Schwinn vinyl signs like you might find in a store for a sale.  Authentic Raleigh front/rear lights.  Will include fork as they were mounted on the right side of the fork.  Higgins stuff.  B-6 Tank.  My Schwinn SS with added tank, fenders, rear carrier.  Snyder built Rollfast with Hoppy type saddle, Step thru Colson, and rear Colson carrier, Stelber tank, guard, carrier,  For you lightweight guys a NOS Sugino bracket, chainrings, crank, bearings,package as used on many old school Asian bikes.  Unknown batery tube.  NOS moped lighting kit...lightup your bike...operates off flashlight batterys.  Unknown sissy bar padded backrest.   Set of Schwinn middleweight wheels, Stermery 3 speed gear shifter.   Box lot of 24" parts cheap (blue/white). Schwinn S seats.


----------



## morton (Sep 22, 2019)

more stuff including NOS Delta stoplight in box.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 23, 2019)

Loading up today...


----------



## Coslett (Sep 23, 2019)

Coslett said:


> Bringing trailer full of bikes including 3 G519's.  Descriptions here:
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g519-bicycles-for-sale.158985/
> 
> ...




*#3 1943 Woman's Westfield Columbia.* Sold Pending Payment


----------



## John G04 (Sep 23, 2019)

JOEL said:


> Loading up today...
> 
> View attachment 1068204




WOAH! if thats how this show is gonna be this is gonna be a fantastic show!! Beautiful bike!


----------



## John G04 (Sep 23, 2019)

Heres what i’ll be bringing and some $1-10 parts I didn’t take pics of yet. Jc higgins tank $15, iver johnson frame, fork, rods, fenders, crank and chainring $200, packard grill $25,  Peugeot road bike $5, teens-20’s iver frame $35, chainring and cranks with hardware $15 each! 3 28 inch tires $50 for all 3. And this double diamond schwinn will be making an appearance all complete but NFS.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 24, 2019)

Annnnnd my wife just changed my plans. No T-Town for me this year.


----------



## morton (Sep 24, 2019)

Still getting ready...pics from previous post and a couple of new things.  Note the Pee Wee Herman talking doll comes with an official VHS tape! 

Nice pair of Schwinn middleweight wheels and a few S seats.

Also some real nice 24" Mercury stuff...tank, fenders, guard...dirt cheap!!!!!!!!!

Note: I am not selling the silver Discs---4 packs for $2!  That was the orginal price years ago!


----------



## morton (Sep 25, 2019)

Travel alert..........if you happen to be using Rt 30 west of Lancaster heading toward 222, be advised that a portion of Rt. 30 around the Centerville exit (I think)  will be closed this weekend starting on Friday nite.   From what I understand, cars will be detoured off to Rt 462 for one exit before getting back onto Rt. 30.  Both 30 and 462 are heavily traveled and you can probably expect some delays.

I usually take this route to the show but this time I will pickup Rt. 83 in York, take the PA turnpike to route 222 to avoid the detour area as much as I hate the rediculously expensive tolls.  

Don't know if this RT. 30 detour will be a problem, but I can't imagine it won't be a pita.

Anyway, just sayin'


----------



## JOEL (Sep 26, 2019)

And so the journey begins... The mother ship will arrive Friday with plunder for all.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 26, 2019)

I'll be there Saturday and Sunday. Not sure what all I'm bringing. A couple mid-school BMX bikes and a 72' Deluxe Sting Ray are going for sure.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Sep 26, 2019)

Never been to this show. If I make the trip,  could I expect to find much in the way of pre-war English bike parts?

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Bozman (Sep 26, 2019)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Never been to this show. If I make the trip, could I expect to find much in the way of pre-war English bike parts?
> 
> Regards,
> Bill



Bill, 

It's a fun event and you never know what you will find. I've bagged several bikes one year and last year I only picked up a few must find parts. 

Boz

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2019)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Never been to this show. If I make the trip,  could I expect to find much in the way of pre-war English bike parts?
> 
> Regards,
> Bill



You may want to try to contact Sam Fitzsimmon and Lawrence Behery in advance and tell them your need.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 26, 2019)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Never been to this show. If I make the trip,  could I expect to find much in the way of pre-war English bike parts?
> 
> Regards,
> Bill




Theres different stuff every year. If you’ve never been i’d go to the fall one since its usually better than the fall and there seems to be a lot of people from the cabe going this year! Try and make it, a vintage bike swap is only gonna make your day better!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 26, 2019)

Loading up the truck with a lot of goodies see you guys there tomorrow into Saturday!!


----------



## morton (Sep 27, 2019)

THIS IS GETTING REDICULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MORE TRAVEL ALERTS!!!!!!!!!!!

Just read in the local so called newspaper, The PA Pike will be closed west bound from exits 236-242 this weekend.  Shouldn't effect you getting to the show from the west but may impact your return.

Also, Rt. 83 will have some  construction in the Harrisburg split area.

From what I understand, areas will be impacted from 6 PM Friday until Sometime late Sunday.(some goes for the Rt. 30 closure.

Just giving a heads up about what I've read so not taking responsibility for correctness of info, but it doesn't surprise me that highway officials would schedule road closures on the 2 major east-west highways in this area at the same time.

FWIW,  Speeding fines doubled in construction areas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm probably heading there tonight after work. Never went on a Friday night before, do vendors stay out late? Also not surprising about the road situation... PA loves to make it a nightmare by doing everything at once.


----------



## Bozman (Sep 27, 2019)

Planning to be there on Saturday late morning. Bringing some parts and 700c tires to sell plus a few original paint bikes. 1916 Mead Ranger on Velocity Blunt 35s, 1945 Westfield with original tubes and tires, 1942 Columbia Ladies Sport Tourist in original paint and new tires.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 27, 2019)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Never been to this show. If I make the trip,  could I expect to find much in the way of pre-war English bike parts?
> 
> Regards,
> Bill




There is almost always some kool English stuff at the firehouse. Remember, there are two shows going on and some of that stuff turns up at the velodrome. They are within walking distance of each other too.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 27, 2019)

Some pics of the show alot of people here already!


----------



## mike j (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice shots George, I'm on my way.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 28, 2019)

On the way eta 7:00 am! Looks like it’ll be a good show!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 28, 2019)

Lets see some pictures!!!!


----------



## mike j (Sep 28, 2019)

Great show for me. Picked up parts for five different bikes & no new projects.


----------



## mike j (Sep 28, 2019)

...and a few more.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 28, 2019)

@mike j 
Dayummmm giving me the vapors!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 28, 2019)

mike j said:


> ...and a few more.
> 
> View attachment 1070812
> 
> ...



What were they asking for the Roadmaster Cycle truck?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 28, 2019)

Mike they should pay you to be the official camera guy !! Great pics!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 28, 2019)

Who had this bf Goodrich Streamliner? For sale still?


----------



## John G04 (Sep 28, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> Who had this bf Goodrich Streamliner? For sale still? View attachment 1070965




@JOEL had that, think he wanted $3,500


----------



## mike j (Sep 28, 2019)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Mike they should pay you to be the official camera guy !! Great pics!



Then I would have to hire you, @John G04 & @Driftpr, as associates, great photo's all. Alot of interesting perspectives of the show.


----------



## Driftpr (Sep 28, 2019)

mike j said:


> Then I would have to hire you, @John G04 & @Driftpr, as associates, great photo's all. Alot of interesting perspectives of the show.



The love for bicycle great show keep them coming !!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 29, 2019)

wow nice pictures ,thank you so much for putting these on the cabe    from bicycle larry


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 30, 2019)

Coslett said:


> Bringing trailer full of bikes including 3 G519's.  Descriptions here:
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g519-bicycles-for-sale.158985/
> 
> ...



Those were some great bicycle.  Thank you for bringing them out.  The girls bike sold..  Nice...


----------

